# Chepeta Lake



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Any guesses on when one will be able to drive to Chepeta this year?
Looking to get up there and fish for some cuts in the streams around there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good question..

Last time I was up there things were a bit dry. Chepeta itself should fill to the brim this year and the streams should be flowing well through the summer.


.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well. I happen to have a snotel site right there just south and east of the lake. max snow water equivalent for the year was about 19 inches, currently its about 14 inches. should melt out about mid may. allowing for drifts in shaded areas on the road and assuming you don't want to shovel any of em out, late may early june should have access. what you should do is watch the snotel site (chepeta) and zip up when its down to about 3 inches or so... and see if you can make it in. if not, hit again when it hits zero. mark when you can get in so in future years you will know... if the snow at the site is this much or has been melted out for this long, I can get in.

https://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/states/ut/plotly/UTchartsPOR/SWE/396_UT_SNTL_Chepeta_POR.html


----------

